
Ask HN: Suggest some places on the Internet to not get distracted? - itsmefaz
Internet is highly distracting, and I feel so drained just going over the same content over and over again. Is there any place on the Internet where I can find solace, and peace.<p>I understand that this is not how the Internet is run currently, but just hoping I find something worth the BS that I&#x27;m surrounded with.
======
PaulHoule
See

[https://ontology2.com/essays/HackerNewsForHackers/](https://ontology2.com/essays/HackerNewsForHackers/)

[https://ontology2.com/essays/ClassifyingHackerNewsArticles/](https://ontology2.com/essays/ClassifyingHackerNewsArticles/)

I used that technology a few years back to scan "Who's hiring?" and got a job.
I haven't updated it since, but I am thinking of getting back to it.

Note the first article did pretty well on HN because of it's snarky town.

The second article has never done well on HN partially because it is too
positive and partly because it gets drowned out with all the groupthink about
BERT, Ernie and other tech that almost works.

------
helph67
Sounds like the internet is the problem! Perhaps this may help?
[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/lists/the-last-places-
on-...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/lists/the-last-places-on-earth-
with-no-internet/)

